# For those who list on etsy.com



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I was thinking about listing some folksy-type stuff on etsy. Waste of time? Maybe.. but then I stumbled across this today and just wanted to give everyone a heads up. The article is a bit crass, but, essentially, etsy has made your purchase history, favorites, and full name available to not only everyone on the side, but via search engines as well (google, bing, etc). The article links to how to change your privacy settings so that this info isn't as readily available.

http://gizmodo.com/#!5782146


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Dan,

I've bought and sold on Etsy for a few years now. Sales there really depend on what you're trying to sell but some woodworkers do really well. (Most of my sales have been in fiber arts.)

I didn't fill in my name on my profile when I joined Etsy (didn't see why I'd have to!) so the recent security leak doesn't affect me, but I changed my settings this morning anyway. Though if anyone had really wanted to search for me they'd only have found stitch markers, knitting patterns, spinning fiber and the occasional necklace!


----------



## Dandog (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey Dan I think these days we all could use a little bit of extra cash. I think you should go for it. Don't forget to change your settings ha ha. But really it's pretty cool to give gifts. But is really neat when a total stranger thinks your work is cool. You really can't fail. If nobody buys anything. You're already got next Christmases gifts ready to go. What could you lose your probably going to buy wood anyways and you own all of the tools. There are a lot of boxes, segmented turnings, bandsaw boxes and some stuff I'd can't believe people would buy. But if you have an original idea or something unique. Definitely do it.
good luck you won't know until you try.
Dandog


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Ya, this is interesting. I went to Lowes the other day and had to get into a verbal with the checkout lady about why I would not give Lowes my phone number…....


----------



## Blackpearl (Jan 11, 2011)

Anyone dumb enough to put anything that personal on the internet, for any reason, should not mind.

There truly is no such thing as "Internet Security and privacy" 100% of the time, lots come close but nothing is fool proof.

I have 100% safety on Facebook just as I had on My Space and Twitter. I don't use them.


----------

